# Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My wife and I wish you all a healthy happy new year. I appreciate all the members in this Forum for reassuring me there are still a lot of great people in this world. Best wishes from Tom and Tersea


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Happy Holidays Tom  Celebrate and Enjoy


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you and yours too.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Merry christmas and a happy new year too You two from germany!

Rip


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tom and Teresa, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!! May 2016 be the best year yet.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Happy Happy and a good slide to the next year 
Cheers


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

All the same to you & yours, man. You're one of the warmest souls I know...I wish you all the best


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wishing you and yours health and happiness .


----------

